# The Aire at Brugge, sad news



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. I have heard from a chap who works at the coach park opposite the present aire, that the aire is to close next year. A new aire is to be built opposite. To the right of the coach park is a gate that leads down to the canal, that is where a smaller aire is to be built. there will be facilities but not sure about electric points. But there *will *be a charge to use the aire.
Those who like me use the aire to visit Brugge and chillout before or after a trip will be disappointed. It is very popular, I have counted 30 vans there at weekends. I hope the new aire will not be too small.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Sid. I'd got the "old" one down for a visit so hope the new one lives up to expectation. Do you know if there will be a gap between one closing and the the other opening for business ? Hope they've not cut down on space too much. 

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi G. I haven't any more details, I believe they are posting a notice on the aire in the near future.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly & SidT

Not good news at all is it. We like to go to Brugge 2 or 3 times a year and have found the aire to be both convenient and safe. We are going over mid November and plan to use the aire for an overnight stop. If we can find out any more information we will post on the forum.

Safe travelling


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

my belgian mh. friends told me, that since a couple of month there is a new "realy " aire cc. and not only a parking like in Bruges....

It is situated in EECLOO on the Yachthaven, with all facilities, for 12 mh...

for info,

duc


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
When we were there in August the car park on the Brugge side of the main road, reached from the Bus station traffic lights was under reconstruction. This was always used as an overspill by campers when the main one was full. It may well be finished now and available again.
Keith D


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duc

An EEC LOO would be very usefull at Brugge but where is it?

Keith D


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You have given us very little to go on !!

Keith D


----------



## 88989 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,Sorry to hear about the Aire at Brugge we have used it a number of times, we walked along the River where the new Aire is proposed and its a great spot,only hope they make it big enough,did you mean Eeklo Duc or is there a place called Eccloo?.Gerry


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

don't mind paying, it's a great spot and some facilities would be handy, will also stop people over staying their welcome perhaps. 
like riverside sites, I always think the British Waterways Authority could provide Aires easily; they claim legislation in uk is prohibitive


8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

"I always think the British Waterways Authority could provide Aires easily; they claim legislation in uk is prohibitive "

How very true twooks. The same could apply to the National Trust, Forestry Commission. towns and villages, zoos, theme parks etc etc. How hard can it be to provide an area of hard standing with a tap and a water dump? I wonder what legislation they claim is preventing them doing so ? I've said it before but it should not be so difficult to distinguish between the overnighting MHer and the long-term traveller who wants to set up camp for weeks and to take measures to move on the latter if necessary.

G.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

some of the organisations you mention won't even let us on to their car parks!!
how many long term traveller sites have you seen on concrete!!!

8)


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

about Eekloo:

Date de dernière mise à jour des infos : 28/07/2004 
Pays : BELGIQUE Département : 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AIRE DE : EEKLO AIRE PUBLIQUE OU PRIVEE 
Situation ou accès : Nouvelle Aire au Port de Plaisance 

Coordonnées GPS vérifiées : Latitude : (N) 51.17864° Décimaux
ou 51° 10' 43.104'' 
Longitude : 003.54911° Décimaux
ou 003° 32' 56.796'' 

Localiser cette aire avec 

Coordonnées inexactes ?
Cliquez ici pour nous envoyer par email celles que vous avez relevées 

Tarif : Gratuit 

Type de Borne : Autre


Services : 
Plein d eau potable : Branchement électrique : Autres services : 
Vidange WC : WC Publics : 

Vidange eaux usées : 



extract from " aire listing Campincar Info..."

duc


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Duc 
Please excuse my attempt at English humour it verged on taking the P
Keith D


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi ágain,

Eekloo is situated ± 25 km east from Brugge in direction Gent.

Katelijnenplaats in Brugge was a simple parking, good to visit the town, but no facilities and sometimes you can see rats who running over the parking... 8O 

In GISTEL you can also stay by the " zwembad ", it is situated ± 10 km southern Ostende..

with kind regards...

duc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Quote from an e-mail I had this morning from the Bruges tourist bureau. I had written to ask about the aire.

dear sir

motorhomes have to stay overnight at a campsite.The parking area in
town is only autorised during the day
there is a campsite at Sint-Kruis (Memling), Veltemweg

please see our website for details www.brugge.be

kind regards

Klantendienst
Service clientèle
Kundendienst
Customers service
Toerisme Brugge
Toerismehuis Sint-Jan
Mariastraat 44
8000 Brugge


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback grizzly.

I entered the campsite mentioned in your email (camping memling) in the campsite database quite a while back and this seems to be the closest option now the aire has closed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=309

Pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peejay said:


> I entered the campsite mentioned in your email (camping memling) in the campsite database quite a while back and this seems to be the closest option now the aire has closed.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=309
> 
> Pete.


Hi Pete, can you confirm that this site isn't suitable for RVs ?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> "I always think the British Waterways Authority could provide Aires easily; they claim legislation in uk is prohibitive "
> 
> How very true twooks. The same could apply to the National Trust, Forestry Commission. towns and villages, zoos, theme parks etc etc. How hard can it be to provide an area of hard standing with a tap and a water dump? I wonder what legislation they claim is preventing them doing so ? I've said it before but it should not be so difficult to distinguish between the overnighting MHer and the long-term traveller who wants to set up camp for weeks and to take measures to move on the latter if necessary.
> 
> G.


They could use the Certified Location system of the Caravan Club and Motorhome Club, (can't remember what it's called, I was a member once). We had one at a previous house, no planning, up to 6 touring vehicles for a max of 28 days each. To say it's a question of legislation is total bosh.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Hi Pete, can you confirm that this site isn't suitable for RVs ?


It was quite a few years ago that we visited Jim but i'm pretty sure the entrance might be a bit tight for a large rv. It was vitually empty when we were there but the pitches were quite small if i remember correctly.

Might be worth an email to them to clarify..

[email protected]

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

thanks pete ..


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

Have just returned from a weekend in Brugge. The good news is that the aire is still open, there are no signs or notices advising of its closure. In fact the aire has been improved with the addition of several more fresh water taps. We arrived at about 2pm in the afternoon and had no trouble finding a place to park. A word of caution though, we were advised that the authorities were clamping down on motorhomes parked on the roadway just outside the aire and underneath the road bridge. During our stay nobody parked in these locations. For anyone interested diesel is currently costing 1.08 euros at most outlets, however we did see a few garages advertising 1.03 euros and the Texaco garage at Brugge was selling at an incredible 98 cents per litre, unfortunately we had already filled up.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brisey said:


> Have just returned from a weekend in Brugge. The good news is that the aire is still open, quote]
> 
> Good news indeed Brian. We'd hoped to go to Brugge this trip but had been put off by the letter from the tourist board.
> 
> ...


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

We spent the night on the aire, about 20 vans were parked up. Only ourselves and one other van from the UK, which had been there for the past 3 nights. We originally intended to stay at the aire in Ostend, this only takes about 10 vans and people were queuing up to get in. We decided to go to Brugge and stay on a site but dropped in to see if the aire was still open, thankfully it is.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Brian, much appreciated.

Strange why they would want to install several more taps, but this area is used several times a year as a parking lot for vans and trailers from visiting funfairs so its possible it might be an extra provision for them.

We visited a couple of times and it was impossible to get in because of this, but at that time they allowed motorhomes to park on the coachpark opposite but I'm not sure if this is still the case

Any ideas on this Brian, or would you say its a no no?


pete.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

We did not see any advertising for fun fairs, circuses or what have you during our visit. The motorhome aire sign is still displayed at the entrance. There were no vans parked in the coach park opposite, but then again there was plenty of room and it was not necessary for anyone to park there. I still think that it is worth having a look there in the future, as you know the aire gets very busy in high season and it can always be hit and miss as to whether you can get in.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Brian,


pete.


----------



## 98069 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Aire at Brugge*

There is a small aire at Zeebrugge (6 or 8 places I think) but no facilities.
Also at Damme for about 3 vans.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Roy. These are worth knowing about as fall backs.

G


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Just a few more bits there is a parking at Blankenberg close to the beach just directly opposite the Sealife center.
If you are in Belgium the cheapest diesel I always find is at Shops called Colruyt. The price is about 93 to 95 cents at the moment.
Colruyt is also very good for wine and beer and even tobacco for the puffers among you. It where I stock up with thing when headding to the UK. Just don't be put off by the decor.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. There is also an aire at De Panne. heading from Dunkirk turn off the motorway at junct 1 the first after entering Belgium. turn left, cross "Tobacco Road" and head into De Panne. site is in a road on the right with a restaraunt on the corner, room for about 20 vans. Can't remember the name of the road at the moment but can find it if nescessary.
Cheers sid


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Spent a week in Belgium in January and stayed at three aires while there. 

Blankenburg: Free in the week but go's up to a whopping 25 euro's a night at the weekend. 

Ostend: Stayed at the car park near the station called Parking CHURCHILL, which costs 6 euros a night. A belgium motorhomer told us about this, i think used to be the old car park for one of the now defunct ferry operators. 

Westende: Free to stay, on the edge of this quiet little sea side resort and great for a stop over on the way into Europe and beyond. 

Regards 
Phil


----------

